# Fasttech Newbee



## Mario (20/8/14)

Need help folks
When buying from FastTech, which is the fastest shipping option that you all used.Planning on buying a few things but don't wanna wait 30 days like my last order.


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

Speedpost Global Express
Around 7 days.

I hope you're ready to pay shipping by weight...
Minimum is around the region of $30 and gets insanely high really quick with added weight.


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

@WHeunis is this option available when you checkout in FastTech?


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

Should be, if its supported for your order.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

Your shipping choices become very limited when you have batteries in your order, if you're ordering batteries check them out in a separate order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

there is no 'fast' option for shipping

generally allow a month for delivery

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

nope that option is greyed out 

All im buying is x2 RDA and x2 Drip tips and shipping to my work address.

*This is my options below:
Regular Air Mail - FREE (up to 30 business days in transit)
Registered Air Mail FREE (6 to 20 days in transit typical) - RECOMMENDED
Registered Airmail via Singapore Post FREE (6 to 20 days in transit typical)
Registered Airmail via China Post FREE (6 to 14 days in transit typical)
Registered Airmail via Swiss Post +$1.00 (13 to 25 days in transit typical)
Registered Airmail via Philippines Post $2.48 (14 to 20 days in transit typical)
Registered Surface Mail via Hong Kong Post +$0.80 (45 to 60 days in transit)*

@WHeunis will this be the better>>>>> Registered Airmail via China Post FREE (6 to 14 days in transit typical)

@Riaz


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/14)

Mario said:


> nope that option is greyed out
> 
> All im buying is x2 RDA and x2 Drip tips and shipping to my work address.
> 
> ...


 
I generally use this one:

Registered Air Mail FREE (6 to 20 days in transit typical) - RECOMMENDED

Anything from 14 to 30 days for me.

Like @Riaz said - be prepared to wait.


----------



## shabbar (20/8/14)

you want fast , buy local . spend the extra 200 or so

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (20/8/14)

my last 2 orders from ft arrived at my PO in 2 weeks from ordering


----------



## HPBotha (20/8/14)

Love vapemail days - you never know when what is arriving, but that is part of the fun ---- and the worst is when you ordered and payed....and its shipped - and BOOOM something more awesome comes to Ftech and you are back in your shopping cart and fine tuning a new order.

Hopefully soon we will have better local, consistent options for goodies that are reasonable in cost. i'd rather pay R400 and have local support and local delivery than having to wait 90 days for a ticket to be responded to and have it shipped back and forth. 

But on average its been 20-30 days, or 14-20 working days waiting...and then probably another 6 days in cape town hub while they have their tea and biscuits at the post office.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

@shabbar lol true
but no one has the Plume Veil


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/14)

Mario said:


> @shabbar lol true
> but no one has the Plume Veil


Iirc Vapeclub has stock.


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/14)

@Mario

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/plumveil-rda


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

omg cool thanks ordering now


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/14)

Mario said:


> omg cool thanks ordering now


Haha. Vapeclub should be sponsoring me for sending them so much business... 

Wink Wink @JakesSA , @VapeGrrl ...


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

@JakesSA does not come with a Plume Veil Drip Tip


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

found one from Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/14)

Mario said:


> found one from Valley Vapour


Tip or complete RDA?


----------



## Mario (20/8/14)

the drip tip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/14)

Mario said:


> the drip tip


Thanks


----------

